# Free aquarium website, product or shop advertising for a year



## stevencaller (Sep 14, 2012)

I am currently running a competition to win free advertising for a year on Aquarist Magazine

This can be for any aquarium related website, product or shop. Even pet shors can win this prize. 

To enter the random prize draw, all you have to do is add a link to our website http://aquaristmagazine.com/on your site, tell me where you have put the link and I'll add your name and website to the draw. 

If you have an aquarium related website, service, product or shop, then i look forward to receiving your entries.


----------

